# 2Cool Racing Team Charity Race Results!!



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Awesome day of racing to wrap things up! I'd like to take a moment to thank some people that, without them, this race would not have even been possible:


2Cool Fishing and the TTMB'ers! You guys have really made us feel like family and it shows - BIG TIME! Thank you for your generosity and for giving us a place on your forum! Brew, thanks for the awesoem BBQ! It was definitely a hit!
Mike's Hobby Shop and the Gulf Coast International Raceway! A HUGE thanks goes out to Jeff Parker and Phillip at Mike's! We appreciate the help throughout the race as well as giving us an AWESOME facility to race at!
Xtreme R/C Car Magazine! Another one of our key sponsors that hooked us up with some magazines as well as some SWEET stickers! Thank you for the quick response James!!
Carlton Epps and RC Pro Series! If you have never met Carlton you are in for a GREAT surprise! Carlton will ALWAYS be a member of 2Cool Racing Team as he definitely displays the characteristics and traits that make up a 2CRT'er! We greatly appreciate Carlton coming out to hang out with us all weekend and for the generous donations of shirts! Looking forward to the RC Pro On-Road Electric race series in the near future! HA! Also, we are excited about what else Carlton has up his sleeve for the Shriner's children! More to come on this soon enough!
Shriner's Hospitals for Children of Houston, Texas and Steve Reiter! Steve represents Shriner's here in Houston and came out to hang out with us on Saturday! I think we got him hooked and he DEFINITELY liked the idea of the charity race event! He just helped remind us what this race was all about - this children at the Shriner's Hospitals.
Awards Depot and "Trophy Guy"! These guys came through for us with less than a week before the race and even did some upgrades as part of their donation! Thanks Jon for your help and "honesty"!
And last, but DEFINITELY not least, the racers! We had Eddie from Mississippi and several of our local guys show up! Without them, there would have been no race at all! We thank you all for coming out and supporting our efforts to give a little back to the children at Shriner's. We hope you ALL had a great time and hope that you are looking forward to the next event next year!
Here are the results:

Electric Touring Mod:

TQ - Christian Tabush
1 - Christian Tabush - 48 laps in 13:25.49
2 - Tol Thomas - 49 laps in 15:24.98
3 - Lin Harris - 50 laps in 15:19.05

Electric Touring 19T:

TQ - Eric Schmidt
1 - Eric Schmidit - 51 laps in 15:33.28
2 - Win Haggard - 51 laps in 15:39.69
3 - Robert Peterson - 50 laps in 15:07.63

Again, we'd like to thank every one that came out as well as those that were a part of this event! We thank you and the kids at Shriner's Hospital for Children thank you!

PD2


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

How many entries did you guys end up with??


And where did the almighty Biff end up???


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

gary is almighty? didn't know he had those kind of powers.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

dirtracer1 said:


> gary is almighty? didn't know he had those kind of powers.


Well, if you didnt know that then you dont know Biff! lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Here's the result that's really important. At this point, I'm holding onto $2,451 in donations for Shriners. I have another check for $100 coming that I know of, so that's $2,551. The totals don't include our cut from the entry fees, or the money from the raffles. I'll talk to Phill this week and get that settled, and we'll coordinate with Shriners on when to present the donation. Great work fellas. And I think it's just way 2cool that Steve Reiter (from Shriners) won the raffle for the 1/8.


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

so when is the offroad charity race going to be


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

I brought up the idea to Randy to have a Vintage class at the off-road charity race,old rc10's,Ultima's..i think that will bring a lil more excitement to the track.does anyone think that will be a good idea? i have 2 i can sign up......ill need to work on the suspension though...lol


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

That could be interesting. Only problem would be replacement parts. Hard to find stuff for the old cars like that. Almost be worth having a second car just for the parts. 



Hmmmm.. Maybe I need to go see whats on Ebay... lol


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

PD2 said:


> Awesome day of racing to wrap things up! I'd like to take a moment to thank some people that, without them, this race would not have even been possible:
> 
> 
> 2Cool Fishing and the TTMB'ers! You guys have really made us feel like family and it shows - BIG TIME! Thank you for your generosity and for giving us a place on your forum! Brew, thanks for the awesoem BBQ! It was definitely a hit!
> ...


Im not usually at loss for words, but I think you covered it very well. I want to start with the team members that worked their butz off to make this race the success it was. Tol was the RD and the races were run *perfectly! *

Ryan, if it wasnt for you, we still wouldnt have a decent flyer or the technical support required to pull something like this off. Feel better bro.

Chris, I need your snail mail addy. Your are *THE *connection and the pulse between us and the Shriners. You made this happen. And I LOVED the phone call to Steve when he won the buggy! 

Paul. When things seemed impossible, you somehow pulled us through this. When we needed motivation and a kick in the rear, you stepped up big time to get us going.

We did it guys! It was a sucess.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Here's the result that's really important. At this point, I'm holding onto $2,451 in donations for Shriners. I have another check for $100 coming that I know of, so that's $2,551. The totals don't include our cut from the entry fees, or the money from the raffles. I'll talk to Phill this week and get that settled, and we'll coordinate with Shriners on when to present the donation. Great work fellas. And I think it's just way 2cool that Steve Reiter (from Shriners) won the raffle for the 1/8.


Theres more coming bro. PM me your address.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Well, if you didnt know that then you dont know Biff! lol


I finished 4th. Im happy with that!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Tomarrow Ill post more and add some pics. Im a little under the weather and thinking about sleep.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

Gary said:


> I finished 4th. Im happy with that!


Very cool! How much breakage???


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Very cool! How much breakage???


Didnt break a thing bro. I had some motor issues though. Im going back to the "Old School" design.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Biff did have to endure me harrassing him on the mic! LOL Mongo knows about that.


----------



## mongo88 (Aug 19, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Biff did have to endure me harrassing him on the mic! LOL Mongo knows about that.


Aint _*that*_ the truth! lol


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, sent ya a PM with my office address. That's the best place to send it.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

mongo88 said:


> Aint _*that*_ the truth! lol


Yea he did. :rotfl:

He did neglect to mention that he drove Tols car in the 3rd main though. He didnt beat me. :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Allthough we would of loved to have a bigger turn out, the quality of the event was second to none. The facility was the best I have ever seen in my 12 years of racing. I havent seen as nice of a track even in magazines. California has nothing on Mikes Hobby shop. I would really like to thank the guys there. I havent felt that welcomed or treated as nice in a long time.

Check this out. A young girl named Heather would cruise through the pits in a golf cart, with a pad and pencile, and would take orders for whatever you needed from the hobby shop, and would deliver it.

Ever see that before?

Mikes also donated a whole lot of stuff to us for raffle items and handouts. If I had to guess at the value, I would say around $1500. Gulf Coast Raceway and Mikes Hobby shop has set a new standard in what RC should be like.

Now for some pics.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

The cleanest my pit was all weekend.

The track

One of our sponsors. 

The drivers stand

Covered pits


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

More of the track

What a drivers stand! 

Paul and Tol going shopping.

Phillip behind the counter. Very cool dude!

I dont know

Raffle and handout stuff.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

More raffle and handouts.

Christian and Lin

Lin working hard

Ryan fixing to run.

Erics car

Wins car


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Big thanks to RC Pro, Mike's Hobby, and Xtreme RC magazine for their help.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Steve from the Shriners, PD2 from 2Cool Racing, and the fuzzy1, The Great Carlton Epps from The RC Pro Series.  Trust me, bussiness and the future was being discussed, but I cant reveal that as of now. 

Some ******* dude. :slimer:

Brews BBQ. Yummy!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

19 turn TQ and 1st place, Eric Schmidt


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

19 turn 2nd place. Win Haggard


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

19 turn 3rd place. Robert Peterson


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mod Sedan TQ and 1st place, and world champion Miniz Racer, Cristian Tabush;


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mod sedan 2nd place and the guy with the pylon for a megaphone dude, Toll Thomas. Track clown!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Mod sedan 3rd place, and a class act, Lin Harris. (No relation)


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

And finally, Eddie from Misssissippi. Longest distance traveled, TQ and 1st place in 200mm sedan.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Here's the result that's really important. At this point, I'm holding onto $2,451 in donations for Shriners. I have another check for $100 coming that I know of, so that's $2,551. The totals don't include our cut from the entry fees, or the money from the raffles. I'll talk to Phill this week and get that settled, and we'll coordinate with Shriners on when to present the donation. Great work fellas. And I think it's just way 2cool that Steve Reiter (from Shriners) won the raffle for the 1/8.


Chris, between the 3rd, LOL, Whata guy, BillyStix rod and my bro CoolChange's custom RodRack, we have another $400 coming from the TTMBers.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Dang when you learn how to post pics you don't stop do you? LOL


Who WAS that *******?


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

BTW yes Biff beat me by 3 laps! Perhaps I would have done better if I wouldn't have ran longer laps than everyone else. I'm sure as much as I was weaving and making small circles with Tol's car I ran 100ft longer laps. LOL I was just happy I didn't break anything on his car and finished.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Dang when you learn how to post pics you don't stop do you? LOL
> 
> Who WAS that *******?


I belive in pics bro! It gives a visual description, simplifies, adds color and draws attention to the fun part of RC. Especially to when you are trying to reach and promote to the "Non" RC crowd, and potential market. Take this site for example. 13000 fisherman and women are here. Thats a HUGE audiance.  We have had I guess maybe 15 people get a RC car/truck because of this forum so far. Im not totally sure how mant of their friends got into the hobby, but the exposure is what its all about. At least I think its is.

And that *******? It looks like the top of yer head. :slimer:


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> BTW yes Biff beat me by 3 laps! Perhaps I would have done better if I wouldn't have ran longer laps than everyone else. I'm sure as much as I was weaving and making small circles with Tol's car I ran 100ft longer laps. LOL I was just happy I didn't break anything on his car and finished.


I tell ya what bro. It was an honor to finally meet you! What yall have done with the RC Pro Series, is something that I envy.

And yea, and maybe if you had some practice, that would of helped your driving some. As I learned this weekend, you just cant throw down a car after allmost 6 years away and expect to win. LOL

I was struggling. Big Time! I think I might of even hacked a little.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

It was great meeting you and the rest of 2 Cool........ even Paul! Bahahaha
RC Pro had a good start before I bought it in 2004 but it just seemed to explode last year. I'm definately happy with it so far but there are a lot of ideas I haven't even mentioned to anyone yet. 
Yep I know that scenario! It's been 4 maybe 5 years since I ran an onroad car and I got one lap of practice before the start so I was just happy I finished.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> It was great meeting you and the rest of 2 Cool........ even Paul! Bahahaha
> RC Pro had a good start before I bought it in 2004 but it just seemed to explode last year. I'm definately happy with it so far but there are a lot of ideas I haven't even mentioned to anyone yet.
> Yep I know that scenario! It's been 4 maybe 5 years since I ran an onroad car and I got one lap of practice before the start so I was just happy I finished.


Have a feeling we will be working together before long! Mutualistic symbiosis!


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh man he's pulling out the big words! I didn't know you was so edjumacated Biff. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Oh man he's pulling out the big words! I didn't know you was so edjumacated Biff. LOL


Crash course in team dynamics at work years ago. And yea, I couldnt speeel it. I had to look it up. LOL


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

RCPro said:


> It was great meeting you and the rest of 2 Cool........ even Paul! Bahahaha
> RC Pro had a good start before I bought it in 2004 but it just seemed to explode last year. I'm definately happy with it so far but there are a lot of ideas I haven't even mentioned to anyone yet.


LOL! NICE! Eh, don't worry! I grow on people! Soon enough you will think more highly of me......sort of how you think of Biff or Tol! Well, maybe not that low. HAHAHA!!!

Definitely keep us in the loop on what you got going on with RC Pro - we'd definitely support any effort!

PD2


----------



## Brew (May 21, 2004)

Glad y'all enjoyed the BBQ. Hope it was able to add a few $$ to the final donation. 

Let us know if we can help you out again in the future.

Jeff


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Brew said:


> Glad y'all enjoyed the BBQ. Hope it was able to add a few $$ to the final donation.
> 
> Let us know if we can help you out again in the future.
> 
> Jeff


Jeff,

That was DANG good BBQ bro!! Thank you so much! I think we had plenty and not one person said any thing bad about it! Heck, if you are ever at a BBQ cookoff or doing your BBQ some place, let us know. I'm sure you'd get some followers to come out and support ya!

Thanks again for the cooking efforts for sure!
PD2


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Chris I got your PM about Steve from the Shriners not being able to log in. I need to get the user name he registered with so I can ask Mont to help out.

Steve, if you see this before Chris gets back to me, you can e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I sent Mont a message. Please be patient.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

So has Steve picked up his car yet?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

No. He was going to go yesterday and had 1:1 car trouble. He may get by there this weekend, but he has a pretty full plate. I'm trying to get him to come to K&M this weekend. He sent me an e-mail, Jeff Parker wants to know who's coming to get the $. I called Jeff but he was outside, I'll try again in a few. CD, there are people axing questions about start times, etc. in the RC Pro thread. I assume you have the answers?


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

I gots answers doesn't mean they are right but I gots answers! LOL


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

BTW had a REAL interesting talk with one of the small car manufacturers today!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Woo hoo! I should be there for one of the days if life doesn't intrude 2 much b/w now and then. I wanna run Mod on Sunday but my wife has a bike ride and The Littlest Princess has field hockey, so we're trying to get it all worked out.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

BTW, did you point out to this small car company that one of the winners of our race is also the World Champion of the Extremely Small Car class?


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> BTW had a REAL interesting talk with one of the small car manufacturers today!


You care to share that bro?


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

No didn't even think about it. I was on the phone for an hour as it was.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll share in an email at this point but until I talk to the rest of the companies involved I'd rather not post it right now.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. If anyone picked up a copy of the March 2006 Extreme RC Mag at the race, check it out, there's a pic of Cristian with his trophy. There isn't any doubt in my mind he's the best Mini-Z driver in the world. He was a lap faster with his Stock car than the fastest Mod car. If his car hadn't been FUBAR he would have won Mod too. And Jacob Feinstein is really pushing him now, we could have 2 podium finishers next year, his dad says they're going. I hope Jacob gets a 1:10, he's a good kid with some serious talent.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

CD, add [email protected] to your list. The other one you have for me is work, and I try to avoid it when I'm at home, LOL.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Biff YGM


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Your lucky if you can avoid work when your home. I work from home so it's impossible for me.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Biff YGM


Back at ya ole fuzzy1!


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

LOL. I said I TRY to avoid working from home. And Carlton, since you're rarely home, how is it you work from there?


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

P.S. Somebody shoot me the dang e-mail. I'm married, I know when to keeep my mouth shut, ha ha ha.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Dunno. I'm getting off-line for a bit. I think CD was right about all the "roll" comments.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Chris 

I'm usually home a couple days a week! LOL 

YGM on the way.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Talked to Jeff at Mike's today, we have another $525 waiting for us there. That puts us over the $3K mark for sure, way to go everybody! I'll pick it up this weekend, and we have a few other donations to collect. We have time issues on some of the checks, so I want to set up delivery with STeve next week for maybe the week after.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Has anyone looked at the main page of the RC Pro site yet?
www.rcproseries.com


----------



## ballou (Jan 16, 2006)

looks good rcpro let me know a date and if the scedule is clear i will go and help even though some of the kids can probally drive better than me already but i would defenately like to help out 

james


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Awesome Carlton. I was on the mainpage this morning and didn't pay attention. LMK when we have details finalized and we'll find a July date. I think we talked about it, I'm in CO from June 26 thru July 03 for ASA Softball Nationals. I also received a check for $300 today at my office. Thanks Wade! PD, who did you work with at Xtreme RC mag? We owe thank you letters to some folks.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

And I'm on an off-road event like cold on ice. Looks like things clear out somewhat in off road after the first week or 2 of October.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

cjtamu said:


> Talked to Jeff at Mike's today, we have another $525 waiting for us there. That puts us over the $3K mark for sure, way to go everybody! I'll pick it up this weekend, and we have a few other donations to collect. We have time issues on some of the checks, so I want to set up delivery with STeve next week for maybe the week after.


Sweet!  I have to send you another $50 yet. Brew cut us a deal on the BBQ so we have $50 left over on that.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

This is kinda weird. Now that the race is over with, I dont know what to do. LOL 

Guess Ill dust off the Z for the weekend, and just race!  Wheres Paul been? You wanna race bro?


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Gary dust off the buggy or truck and come to K&M this weekend!
I'm thinking either July 22nd or 29th those are the two saturdays I have open right now.
As far as the offroad in october I'm open all of that month except the 1st weekend.


----------



## RCPro (Feb 1, 2006)

Not sure who Paul talked to at Xtreme but I would suggest directing the thank you to either 
Mike Velez the owner [email protected]
Or Derek Buono the executive editor [email protected]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Gary dust off the buggy or truck and come to K&M this weekend!
> I'm thinking either July 22nd or 29th those are the two saturdays I have open right now.
> As far as the offroad in october I'm open all of that month except the 1st weekend.


I dont have an offroader. I just donated my Drake to another function. And I gotta work. Last week cost me 18 hours of OT. I normally dont turn down money. LOL


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

RCPro said:


> Not sure who Paul talked to at Xtreme but I would suggest directing the thank you to either
> Mike Velez the owner [email protected]
> Or Derek Buono the executive editor [email protected]


I bet I have talked to both of those guys before, long ago! 

Im not trying to assume control or tell folks what to do, but I think its a good idea for all of us to mail and thank them. Even yall K&M racers. Heres why, and if Im wrong, Carlton can straighten me out.

We live in the 4th largest city in the US, but on the RC map, we are small potatoes. I cant tell you why, but I bet we can at least increase exposure to Houston, and Texas in general. The three best medias for exposure is the net, word of mouth, and magazines.

In a few days, I have a feeling the planning stage for the K&M charity race may start, in fact it has allready been brought up. LOL

Were off to a good start with 2cool Racing. With have a good foundation and a sound message that people want to hear and have been waiting for.

Im not going to reach TOO deep tonight. All I ask is yall to think about what has happened lately. Its plain as day!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> PD, who did you work with at Xtreme RC mag? We owe thank you letters to some folks.


CJ,

James Revilla
Assistant Editor
Xtreme R/C Cars Magazine

[email protected]

I was thinking of sending me a link to the site so he could at least see the pics.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

cjtamu said:


> Talked to Jeff at Mike's today, we have another $525 waiting for us there. That puts us over the $3K mark for sure, way to go everybody! I'll pick it up this weekend, and we have a few other donations to collect. We have time issues on some of the checks, so I want to set up delivery with STeve next week for maybe the week after.


Let us know what you setup with Steve.....I think it would be great to get a group of us to go out and all deliver it together.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Gary said:


> Guess Ill dust off the Z for the weekend, and just race!  Wheres Paul been? You wanna race bro?


Bro, it has not stopped this week!!

Flew to Dallas on Monday then drove 125 miles, one-way to Leesburg, met with a customer, turned around, drove back to the airport and flew home. Tuesday I had an all day conference downtown. Wednesday was catch up day for being out for two days. Then today I had to go back to Dallas and just got back. Tomorrow I'm taking off to spend time with my daughter/family before she goes back to school - she had Spring Break this week. Just been crazy!

I'd love to race, but with last weekend and this past week, Friday through Sunday will be all about the kiddo and family.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

RCPro said:


> Gary dust off the buggy or truck and come to K&M this weekend!
> I'm thinking either July 22nd or 29th those are the two saturdays I have open right now.
> As far as the offroad in october I'm open all of that month except the 1st weekend.


July 29th is my daughter's birthday and the 30th is mine, so I'd say the 22nd. :smile:

PD2


----------



## fishermanX (Jun 23, 2005)

I wanna see more pictures..........


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

Biff, if people want to e-mail it's fine, but we need to send an official letter also. I'll put our 2cool logo on as a letterhead. That way they can hang it on the wall in the offices, etc. As far as racing RC Pro this weekend, you have no excuses, it's all electric, no nitro. I have a B2 w/ a Tekin G12C speedo and an Airtronics servo in it. You can be old skool all the way. And the Mod quals and mains are on Sunday, so it won't affect your work. So, if you back out we'll know that your just scared b/c of your LOFT! Ha ha ha ha.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

fishermanX said:


> I wanna see more pictures..........


Sorry it took a while, but here are all the pics I snapped.

PD2


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

And some more!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

And these should be it!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Yes!  What a great weekend!

Thanks bro!


----------

